# Found out why my vaccine wait is so long...



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am on the list for vaccines at both my old barangay in the province, and my new barangay in the city. I have been on the province list longer, but have heard nothing from either. So... my wife looked into it. Turns out the province assumed that I would want to wait for Pfizer and has been bumping us down the list. 

Today I asked the city, and the barangay said they assumed I was waiting for Pfizer or Moderna?! I told them I am waiting for a vaccine - any vaccine. The city barangay now says I should be able to get AZ maybe next week. 

If you are having a long wait, you might want to make sure they have not assumed which vaccine you want. It is frustrating when they are trying to be "helpful" and screw things up ha ha. It's more fun in the Philippines. 😎


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I am on the list for vaccines at both my old barangay in the province, and my new barangay in the city. I have been on the province list longer, but have heard nothing from either. So... my wife looked into it. Turns out the province assumed that I would want to wait for Pfizer and has been bumping us down the list.
> 
> Today I asked the city, and the barangay said they assumed I was waiting for Pfizer or Moderna?! I told them I am waiting for a vaccine - any vaccine. The city barangay now says I should be able to get AZ maybe next week.
> 
> If you are having a long wait, you might want to make sure they have not assumed which vaccine you want. It is frustrating when they are trying to be "helpful" and screw things up ha ha. It's more fun in the Philippines. 😎ei


If you get the chance to get either the AZ, pfizer or moderna try and spin out the gap between shots to about 8 weeks if you can. You will get a much stronger immune response. Israel and I suspect the USA are starting to see a waning in immunity after about 7-8 months which current thinking suspects the short 3 week gap between shots.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Well then, the good news is that they keep running out of vaccine. So sometimes the 2nd shot is quite delayed. Not sure if that is good news...


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I've always thought that from a point of view of distribution and deployment in a country like the Philippines that the Janssen vaccine is ideal. Its a *one-shot* injection which removes all the hassle of having to go for a second shot. 

My friend in Denmark got it recently and so did a friend in America. I got my 2nd AZ shot 2 weeks ago here in the UK. Good luck and I hope you can get your jab soon!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

So 3 days ago I found out they had me waiting for US shots. I told them put me on the list for whatever I can get. Now I found out I am scheduled for my 1st AZ tomorrow. That was fast. 😎


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

You are eligible for the vaccine at the VA Manila. There are Veterans and their Filipina wives in the area where i live who are not even registered at the VA who have already got their shots there. I met Veterans from all over the PI who were at the clinic when i got my vaccine there.

I'm one of your YouTube subscribers, even donated to your patreon recently when you moved because i felt bad for you. You may want to see a doc if you decide to go, get your free blood test, physical. Too many hours spent at the kitchen table, quarantined in your apartment appears to really be taking a toll on your health.


----------

